# JOGL-Rot-Grün-Stereo



## JimmyJackson (20. Jan 2007)

Hallo,
ich habe eine kleine Applikation mit jogl geschrieben und will jetzt noch rot-grün-stereo hinzufügen!
Vor einiger Zeit hab ich das schonmal gemacht, kann mich allerdings kaum noch daran erinnern :-/

Jetzt wollte ich mal hören, ob einer von euch entweder ne Seite kennt wo das ordentlich erklärt wird, oder es evtl selber kurz erläutern könnte...von mir aus auch gerne länger;-) aber eine kurze Beschriebung, was man wo machen und beachten muss wäre eine riesen Hilfe!!!

Vielen Dank schonmal
JJ


----------



## merlin2 (3. Feb 2007)

Was ist Rot-Grün-Stereo?


----------



## tempotim (24. Feb 2007)

Moin,
ein Monat später aber vllt bist du ja noch dabei (und noch nicht fertig). Will auch grad sowas machen allerdings in c...
Erklärt ist das hier ganz akzeptabel:

http://wiki.delphigl.com/index.php/Tutorial_StereoSehen

...das komische Delphi drumherum sollte dich ja nicht stören.

Viel Spaß und zeig das Ergebnis!


----------

